# Deformed toes



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

My auratus froglet has deformed toes; he's holding them together almost like he's carrying something in his hands. His front legs are skinny but he does not look like he has SLS, but he certainly has something similar. What should I do about this?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

pictures would be nice.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/47321-stuck-together-fingers.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/58187-weird-toes-my-azures-male.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/60039-how-often-should-i-dust-vitamin.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a male with stuck-together front toes on one foot. Over time, they unstuck but one of his toes is flaccid. He's fine and breeding up a storm. In fact, he's my avatar. If you look closely, you can see his left front toes together, and, the little flaccid toe. 

However, the description of your frog, looking like he's holding something, sounds like SLS to me. I'm imagining his toes in a turned, cupped position. A picture would really help.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> However, the description of your frog, looking like he's holding something, sounds like SLS to me. I'm imagining his toes in a turned, cupped position. A picture would really help.


I completely misread the description and agree with frogface in that it sounds like SLS. Sorry for the irrelevant links.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Spindly leg syndrome is a spectrum disorder where the symptoms can range from a comple lack of front limbs (and potentially issues with the hind limbs as well) to front legs that are usable but thin when examined closely..... 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ed said:


> Spindly leg syndrome is a spectrum disorder where the symptoms can range from a comple lack of front limbs (and potentially issues with the hind limbs as well) to front legs that are usable but thin when examined closely.....
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Ed, as you and most of DB knows, because I won't stop talking about it, my Lorenzos have been giving me a lot of eggs but, while fertile, none have been viable. I am giving them Vit A. My question is, since my male has the weird toes, is it possible that he is the one with the Vit A deficiency? Would the deficiency in males cause poor egg health?

It's really just a curiosity question, since they are both getting Vit A now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I did a quick search to confirm what I thought I remembered and as I expected, I didn't see any links to fertility issues with the males. Now this doesn't mean that there isn't any, just that I haven't seen any links to date. 

Ed


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ed said:


> I did a quick search to confirm what I thought I remembered and as I expected, I didn't see any links to fertility issues with the males. Now this doesn't mean that there isn't any, just that I haven't seen any links to date.
> 
> Ed


So does that mean that Vit A and fertility issues is a female only related problem? Thanks Ed!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> So does that mean that Vit A and fertility issues is a female only related problem? Thanks Ed!!


In the small literature search, it appears to be the case.. The reason is because if it doesn't impact the sperm production and/or motility then it doesn't have anything that carries over to the egg.. 

Just to make sure for others reading this, this doesn't mean that vitamin A isn't important for male frogs since it has wide ranging impacts on health ranging from ability to feed (deficient frogs produce less mucous, which changes the ability to capture prey), immune system, growth.... and so on.... 

How long do your eggs go before dying? Do the embryos show signs of bloating or other developmental deformities? 

Ed


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The toes have started to come apart a bit, but I'm still worried about his legs. 

Here he is when I posted this thread:









Here he is now:
http://images.wikia.com/reptiles/images/7/76/Toes_healing.jpg


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry hon, that looks like SLS to me


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> I'm sorry hon, that looks like SLS to me


Thanks 
I'm actually not surprised. His legs didn't really look too good when they first popped.

At least I have two more tadpoles to hope for.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Make that four. I just found two more.


----------

